# Runny nose



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

My kids have all developed runny noses. They don't have any other symptoms other than coughing after pigging out on their grain, no temps. We brought a new baby home last weekend that had a runny nose, and now they all have it. Thick white discharge up to the amount of maybe a teaspoon comes out every now and then. Should I be concerned and do you treat for this? We are getting ready to worm tomorrow.


----------

